# 1968 Engine swap



## GTOFreak68 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a 1968 goat with a 400 and have purchased a 1970 455 to swap it out with. The question I have is does the 455 use the same motor mounts and frame mounts as the 400 or what is needed or recommended for this swap. Any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It should be a direct bolt-in. The two engines are the same size and dimensions, externally.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

:agree
Same size blocks' drop in on mounts.


----------



## GTOFreak68 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I know all the blocks back then were the same but was not sure of the mounting hole locations. When browsing OPGI I came across what they called 455 frame mounts/engine swap, and when I contacted them they couldn't really answer my question. I am new to the forum so I appreciate all the information I can get since I am just starting on restoring my 68. Thanks again.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Why are you swapping the 400 for 455? is it man or auto trans 
Are they hi po spec engines.


----------



## Pontiachris (Oct 30, 2009)

it should be a simple procedure there all the same block and 70 blocks should definately have provisions for 68 mounts i had a 72 350 and a 73 455 went right in its place no problem


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Your motor mounts should be 2 bolts horizontal. I have a 1970 455H.O. in my 66 gto I used all the 70 accessory brackets. It has the 2 bolt mounts and the 3rd bolt for the triangular new mounts drilled in the block. I believe 1970 blocks are the first year for the 3 bolt mounts. Either way it was a straight replacement. Easy swap.
I also have a 73 455 for my 78 Trans Am 400 I gave my son. Same easy swap.


----------



## GTOFreak68 (Mar 16, 2010)

I was getting a quote to rebuild the current YE code 400 at Colorado Custom Cylinder Heads and they had a freshly rebuilt 455 (2 bolt mains), there for sale, so I purchased it for about the same price as my rebuild would have been. It has the same cam as a 1968 400 HO, # 64 heads, and has a 10:1 compression ratio which are the specs I wanted to build the 400 to. I will eventually rebuild the 400 in the future the way I want it since it is the numbers matching engine the car came with. To answer your questions - niether are high po engines and I have the TH400 trans with his/her linkage.


----------

